# Nerolinux port



## guro (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, i install nerolinux 3 app from the ports tree but when i start the application it needs activation.Although the activation window comes with a pre-defined serial key the OK button cannot be pressed.Does anyone knows how to fix the problem?


----------



## CmdLnKid (Oct 6, 2009)

guro said:
			
		

> Hi, i install nerolinux 3 app from the ports tree but when i start the application it needs activation.Although the activation window comes with a pre-defined serial key the OK button cannot be pressed.Does anyone knows how to fix the problem?



Knowing how the windows version of nero works. If you have a actual working key you are able to proceed further with the application. I would presume this is the case with NeroLinux I could be wrong though.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah you need to buy the license.


----------

